# Hello from Vegas. :)



## icedtei (Mar 4, 2008)

I've been lurking around this forum for quite some time, and finally decided I HAD to join. 
I have a 9 month old kitty named Buster. We THINK he's a domestic shorthair, but who really knows? He's black with a little white star on his chest and big ole' green eyes. He's a little bit big and a chubster, but its just more for me to love.
I found him when he was 3 weeks old and his mother had been killed. He was by himself out on the street, and I could not just leave that awkward little thing there.

Forewarning here;
I love my baby, and am prone to rant about him. In case you couldn't tell already by this post. Haha. I hand raised him, and he's literally like my child.

AND! Expect pictures to come sometime this week. I have a few on my computer, but I'm not too pleased with a lot of them. I'll work on getting some good ones. He really is a cutie. 

Can't wait to make some friends here!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!  

Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome, welcome! How wonderful that you saved your Buster. And, of course he's your child.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I LOVE black cats, so post away...lots of pictures too! Welcome!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and the big girl Freesia. Can't wait to see me of the handsome boy.


----------



## Blossom (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello & welcome to cf. We have something in common, I too handraised Blossom from 3 weeks old. Can't wait to see pics of Buster.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

We'll wait for the pictures


----------



## Missy's Dad (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome icedtei and Buster. He is a very nice looking cat. In my experience, the chubby ones are always very friendly.


----------

